# Nikon D80 "Err F" error?



## freddyb (Jan 21, 2011)

hello, 

i am new to this forum, i am not sure if i am in the right section.

well i have a nikon D80 and 2 months ago it started to give me an error.. it wont focus and it wont save the picture..

its always flashing saying "Err" and when i press to snap a picture it says "lo F3.5"

any help on how i can get this camera back working?

thanks,
freddyb


----------



## PhillyPhoton (Jan 21, 2011)

looking in the manuel of my D90

says that Err is a camera malfunction and 

realease shutter, if error persists or appears frequest consult nikon authorizied service dealer,

have you tried to google it or sometimes there may be a helpful video on youtube to walk you through a fix


----------



## freddyb (Jan 21, 2011)

PhillyPhoton said:


> looking in the manuel of my D90
> 
> says that Err is a camera malfunction and
> 
> ...



yea, i looked at the d90's user manual too.. and it says the same thing,

ive tryed googling it and youtube too.. but it still presists and i have no nikon dealer close to my house... :S

but still thanks.


----------



## PhillyPhoton (Jan 21, 2011)

search the forum "D80 err" i just did and found quite a few posts, you may have some luck there


----------



## freddyb (Jan 21, 2011)

PhillyPhoton said:


> search the forum "D80 err" i just did and found quite a few posts, you may have some luck there



no luck  ... any more diognostics i can do?


----------



## KmH (Jan 21, 2011)

You can download a D80 users manual at nikonusa.com.


----------

